# Big Show Hair!



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So how did they do on Easter weekend?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

They looked great!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, Bindi has gorgeous skin! They both look great! ^^


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oohh, they _will_ look awesome when they have the big AKC hair won't they!!! Can't wait! Do keep sharing pics as they grow out, Bindi is starting to look cool now! 

How did they do at that show??


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice pics there 

Did you get any pics in the ring.. Bindi would be a beauty to see moving!
Her CC is starting to look good.. just a few tweaks here and there, and some more neck hair, and it will be fantastic!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

KPoos said:


> So how did they do on Easter weekend?


Buoy won in his class and got Reserve both days against my friend Ann's little black boy.

Bindi won in her class. Beautiful Black Specials bitch took it both days. Second day was without hairspray because the judge for group doesn't like it. Didn't stay to watch group and BIS as it was getting to hot and humid in the building.

Got some video and will post via my website. My website is always up to date on what shows and events we are scheduled for or have accomplished. Also, stay tuned for more Patriot Poodles in the AKC show ring...


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

With my mentors and Poodle Club Members there at the show it was an easier weekend to get everybody all groomed up! It helped to have our grooming slots just outside our show ring both days too. Group was held their as well so we got extremely lucky.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations! Bindi is looking lovely!! Buoy is a really handsome fella. I don't think I have seen him before.
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Lookin good! Hope you had a good time


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Congratulations! Bindi is looking lovely!! Buoy is a really handsome fella. I don't think I have seen him before.
> _


He's been on here before. His real name is Mickey but he is a Boy and Buoy was a off pronunciation of boy.
Here is an amazing shot I got of him after his bath last Thursday before the show. We'll have pro photos done of him next but after we get some more coat growth.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea! Congratulations on a great weekend. They both look amazing.


----------

